# Adriano Visconti: Italy's top ace



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2004)

Major ADRIANO VISCONTI: ace of Italian fighter pilots with 26 victories 
of wich 15 shot down with the obsolete MACCHI 200 until 1st January 
1944! and 11 after this date flying the more modern MACCHI 205 and from 
1st January 1945 with the Me 109 G-10 (white 6) to the end of war 
defending the northern Italy against bombers. 

Wounded a lot of times with a lot of incredible adventures he was the 
example of the classic romantic fighter pilot, great commander, loved by 
his pilots. 

To tell you the kind of man: diving during an attack to B-24, Mustangs 
and Thunderbolts over Lombardia (northern Italy) his guns suddenly 
jammed, so, to not embarrass his wing man, Major Visconti, unarmed, 
went on with the attack heading the chosen bomber and then crossing 
the big formation in a storm of enemy fire! 

In the last months of war some pilots of his squadron went to Germany at 
Rangsdorf, Brandenburg and Brandis (JG 400) for passing to Me 163. They 
made the complete training on the gliders HABICHT-8 but when at 
Brandis were going to begin the flights on the KOMET, the sovietic tanks 
interrupt any program. 

The last mission of first squadron was on April 19, 1945, when four 109s 
shot down the B-24 of the Captain Walter Sutton. He and his crew 
survived and was taken to the fighters airfield. Sutton admiring the 
courage of the fighter pilots, wanted to participate to the funeral of 
Leutnant Morandi shot down with his 109 by the 12.7 of the bomber. 

At 2 p.m. of April 29 Major Visconti and his pilots were imprisoned by 
communist partisans near Malpensa airfield (Milan). Major Visconti was 
taken away to be interrogated: walking along the way, the red partisans 
shot him on the back. They had not even the courage to look him in the 
eyes. I like to think that Major Visconti should be happy to fly finally 
on a modern plane like the 207! 

Daniele Sabatini 

http://members.chello.be/kurt.weygantt/worldwariiaces.index.html_adrianovisconti.htm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 27, 2004)

wow an italian that's actually shot a plane down!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2004)

Cheap 

But 15 of the kills were with the MC.200!!! The Mc.200 was shit!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2004)

> The Mc.200 was s**t!!!



it's italain, that goes without saying.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey hey, the Macchi Mc.205 Veltro, Fiat G.55 Centauro and the Reggiane Re.2005 were all highly capably planes...


----------



## neldot (Feb 14, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> wow an italian that's actually shot a plane down!!!!



Actually, in WWII there were about 120 italian aces that shot down at least 5 enemy planes.  

And most of them, until 1943 were flying with Fiat CR42, G50, and Macchi 200. Not the state of the art at the time.


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 14, 2007)

.. and you nationalist Brits don't believe to have the exclusive of legless aces too : major Ernesto Botto nicknamed (guess why) 'Ironleg' among other victories managed to shoot down a Hurricane on the Med theatre... with a CR42


----------

